# I want this magazine holder



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

any ideas who makes it or where I can buy it







sorry about the small picture.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It looks like a Safariland unit. http://www.safariland.com/products.asp?id=165


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Sure looks like it, thanks, do you think it will have any affect on the magazines, i.e. scratches, etc.?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Sure looks like it, thanks, do you think it will have any affect on the magazines, i.e. scratches, etc.?


It'll wear the finish on the magazines, but so what? Putting them in and out of the gun, dropping them during speed reloads, etc. will also wear them. Mags are expendable items.


----------

